# Moving To Italy Need Some Help and Advice!!!



## falconer (May 27, 2009)

Hi everyone myself and my family are looking to relocate from the UK to Italy in August of this year, but we are really struggling with finding schools in the Lombardia region. Can any one give any good websites or recommend any good schools in that area, as our son is also autistic so finding a good school for him is very important to help him settle in quicker! Our son is 8 years old and our daughter is 11. Any help or advice anyone could give would be greatly appreciated! Does anyone also know of any Falconry Centers in that region as I am a keen Falconer! or any Zoo's would be good too! john


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

falconer said:


> Hi everyone myself and my family are looking to relocate from the UK to Italy in August of this year, but we are really struggling with finding schools in the Lombardia region. Can any one give any good websites or recommend any good schools in that area, as our son is also autistic so finding a good school for him is very important to help him settle in quicker! Our son is 8 years old and our daughter is 11. Any help or advice anyone could give would be greatly appreciated! Does anyone also know of any Falconry Centers in that region as I am a keen Falconer! or any Zoo's would be good too! john


Hi John , now I'm at my workplace and I can't do any researches but this evening I will google out something and will see what comes out. 

Bye


----------



## falconer (May 27, 2009)

Thank you very much look forward to hearing from you

John


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

falconer said:


> Thank you very much look forward to hearing from you
> 
> John


after a quick search i found two school that can interest you on this link

Progetto RETE DI SCUOLE per l'autismo

ISTITUTO SCOLASTICO COMPRENSIVO Materna - Elementare - Media "BRUNO MUNARI"	
Via dei Salici 2 
20152 

ISTITUTO COMPRENSIVO STATALE Scuola Elementare e Media "FABIO FILZI" 
Via Ravenna 15

My advise is to go in Milan also because there will be the expo 2015 and will be easyier to find a Job. You should avoid Naples, it is not a nice place to stay. 

The second one in particular seems to have around 15 autistic children and it organises courses that speaks about the patology so it seem they know what they teach. 

For your daughter a good choice cuold be the scuola media mauri located in Via Angelo Mauri, 10. 

Lombardia and Veneto have the best schools according to a recent research.

As for you...you do a pretty strange job, never heard about that till now. I cant help you for that. 

Ciao!


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

i've spoken about Naples because I read you on the other thread.


----------

